# Feb 2013 Rental wanted



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi. Having read the advice on this site we have decided to try and rent in Western Algarve during Feb as this appears to be the 'worst' weather and we would like to experience that before buying. Is there anyone with a flat/small villa for a month or six weeks then.....preferably with internet access?
Regards
Angela


----------



## Pollypin (Sep 12, 2012)

It would appear we cannot reply with help to you Angela as then our posts are seen as to be
advertising, and are deleted. Perhaps you need a different approach!


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Pollypin said:


> It would appear we cannot reply with help to you Angela as then our posts are seen as to be
> advertising, and are deleted. Perhaps you need a different approach!


I hope I have managed to message you


----------



## Pollypin (Sep 12, 2012)

if you have managed to message me - I have not managed to find it! Between us we are doing well! I shall continue to search for it!


----------



## Pollypin (Sep 12, 2012)

The apartments in Lagos called vilabranca are very comfortable... . and would be just what
you are looking for you can google the vilabranca ownersdirect on a website, which has a co.uk ending , and I am sure you would then find something suitable.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The only way you can contact each other on this forum with regards to rental is via PRIVATE MESSAGE and that is available only after you have made 5 or more SENSIBLE posts


----------



## Pollypin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, as you can see we are both new to the Forum so you have to be patient with us whilst we get used to how it works.

I understand that after 5 posts I can put my website in my post is that correct?


----------



## Pollypin (Sep 12, 2012)

Hopefully us newbies will get our heads around the posting on your forum we don't want
to upset people and break your rules - please be patient....

///snip///


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can only SEND or RECEIVE private messages once BOTH members have made 5 or more sensibel post

If you need to knwo how to make a PN (private Message) just say


----------



## Pollypin (Sep 12, 2012)

how do you send a private message?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Easy peasy just left click on the person`s name and on the drop down menu select PRIVATE MESSAGE


----------

